# 351



## brownie525 (May 15, 2010)

I am ask away


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey man, I'm just wondering if you have heard anything about the need to hire new lineman apprentices? I'm on a waiting list for the northeastern apprenticeship training program have been since June. So I'm just sort of waiting around working my construction job in the time being. It would be nice to hear an opinion of someone actually in 351.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been hard pressed to find any linemen in the Local to ask or anyone in general. All the linemen I can get in touch with are all 456 and more north.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jbowyer24 said:


> I've been hard pressed to find any linemen in the Local to ask or anyone in general. All the linemen I can get in touch with are all 456 and more north.


351 has their own line crew ? Is it still considered 351 ? Lineman generally are a separate entity with their own local number . I'm not in 351 but have worked in their territory on and off for years . Rumors fly around in any local and unless you actually find someone in that program , a regular inside J/W most likely isn't going to know . Be a pest and keep calling the hall . They'll tell you something even if its wrong , lol ? Seriously though , try finding out from the top . Good luck !


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm fairly positive. When I took my test and interviewed NEAT said I'd be placed in 351. Do you think someone at the hall would even be able to supply me with projections like that? Or should I go down and ask in person?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jbowyer24 said:


> I'm fairly positive. When I took my test and interviewed NEAT said I'd be placed in 351. Do you think someone at the hall would even be able to supply me with projections like that? Or should I go down and ask in person?


It couldn't hurt , believe me ! The squeaky wheel gets the grease when it comes to any local . Let them know you're there . In person I feel is always better than on the phone . It shows you care enough about getting in , that you made a trip down to talk to someone in person . At the very least , they can put a face to the name . Be persistent !


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds good, the training director for NEAT suggested I inquire about a ground hand/ truck driver position. I guess on the next rain out day I have ill take the 45 minute ride down.


----------



## brownie525 (May 15, 2010)

dont know to much about the outside program. I know we had inside 1st year apprentices sitting for an entire year before being set out, so sitting since june isnt shocking. Calling the hall cant hurt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Alright thanks anyway, do you suggest I contact the training center or the actual hall?


----------



## carambola (Sep 15, 2011)

good luck in vineland


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

What do you mean?


----------



## carambola (Sep 15, 2011)

try the hall, in person, instead


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay... Are you 351 as well? Inside or outside?


----------



## brownie525 (May 15, 2010)

i dont think the jatc in vineland has anything to do with the outside program, i would call the hall.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay sounds good ill just stop up there


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Windsor or Cleveland?


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm talking about folsom south New Jersey.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

brian john said:


> Windsor or Cleveland?


I do believe that went over the young lads head , lol ? 460 , I'm a big block guy . No substitution for cubic inches .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Jbowyer24 said:


> I'm talking about folsom south New Jersey.


He's messing with ya bro . It's two different types of ford engines 351 Windsor or 351 Cleveland .


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha definitely wasn't thinking before I responded to that -____-

Mustang guy myself have an 07 gt supercharged. 

Should've caught that one!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Haha definitely wasn't thinking before I responded to that -____-
> 
> Mustang guy myself have an 07 gt supercharged.
> 
> Should've caught that one!!


Does not count without a picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> I do believe that went over the young lads head , lol ? 460 , I'm a big block guy . No substitution for cubic inches .


What do you have with a 460 in it?


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Vroooom! All work done by imagine audio cherry hill nj!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Factory paint?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Vroooom! All work done by imagine audio cherry hill nj!



...hope you have a beater for work.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I drive a1995 jeep wrangler daily, 235k on the odometer, runs like a dream. 

Yeah its factory paint. The back black piece on the trunk is a plastic covering and the hood is cervini with black vinyl.

Started to get rock chips on the front end pretty bad though will need paint soon.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Windsor or Cleveland ? Fuel injected or carburated ? 351


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Celtic said:


> ...hope you have a beater for work.


When I worked construction I knew a few guys that messed up really nice cars when the parking lot turned to mud. Much less just parking a clean machine in a dust bowl.

In Virginia that dust is ultra fine Virgin red clay it permeates everything and the mud stains.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Windsor or Cleveland ? Fuel injected or carburated ? 351


Windsor carboratored


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

brian john said:


> Windsor carboratored


My 87' Noline 350 had that engine.:laughing:


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah it's a weekend warrior I can't even go over speed bumps let alone a job site.

Down the shore and back, that's about it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Yeah it's a weekend warrior I can't even go over speed bumps let alone a job site.
> 
> Down the shore and back, that's about it.


I took my car to get a burglar alarm bypassing multiple speed bumps when I picked the car up I could not go around the speed bumps, hit them sideways and still slightly scrapped on one. Hurts from your toes to your nose.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

brian john said:


> What do you have with a 460 in it?


Nothing , but had a buddy who had an old 70's mercury brougham , I believe it was ? We used to call it the land yacht , lol ! Still to this day , the biggest passenger car , I've ever been in . He put a mildly worked 460 in that thing and boy , did it move ! Only good for going straight though as a car like that doesn't really handle too well . Another friend is a mopar guy . He puts 440's in any project car he's got going .


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

There's a special place in hell for speed bumps!


----------

